# Edrive Shangai controller error code alarm



## joamanya89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The car turns on, and everything works but it does not accelerate or move and an error code alarm sounds that makes 6 short beeps and one long beep.

Regards!


----------



## joamanya89 (Feb 13, 2012)

joamanya89 said:


> The car turns on, and everything works but it does not accelerate or move and an error code alarm sounds that makes 6 short beeps and one long beep.
> 
> Regards!


Thank you all guys, have been very helpfull and charm..


----------



## David90 (7 mo ago)

Hello

I have the same case. I checked and recharged the batteries but it did not help. you solved the problem ?


----------

